# Solved: Samsung TV audio out



## Tildy

Hello 
On my old Samsung 32 inch TV I was able to plug in my computer speakers and/or earbuds and got quite good sound.
Now I have a new Samsung 40 inch Smart TV and I cannot get the speakers' or earbuds' plug to fit in to the Audio Out
port enough to connect. I am afraid to push too hard but I had no problem with the old TV. I find some of the TV stations for me need that extra boost of sound which I got from the speakers and like the ear buds for late night viewing as I live in an apartment building and have to consider neigbours. Do I need a different type of speaker plug ?

Thanks for any info/help
Tildy


----------



## cwwozniak

What's the model number of the new TV.

Make sure that you are not plugging into some kind of digital audio output jack.


----------



## Tildy

cwwozniak said:


> What's the model number of the new TV.
> 
> Make sure that you are not plugging into some kind of digital audio output jack.


The model is BN68-04027A-03,
The audio out is a small round hole just like the one on my old TV and it does say audio out right above. My manual may as well be in Double Dutch for all the sense it makes to me and a google search did not help me either. Needs to be in plain English


----------



## cwwozniak

Tildy said:


> The model is BN68-04027A-03


Most of the Google results for that model number are for a TV base and not the TV itself. Is that the number that is on a label on the back of the TV itself?


----------



## Tildy

cwwozniak said:


> Most of the Google results for that model number are for a TV base and not the TV itself. Is that the number that is on a label on the back of the TV itself?


Oh sorry about that. No wonder I couldn't find anything on it. That is the only number showing in the manual and instructions

Anyway here is the model number........

Samsung 40" 1080p 60Hz LED Smart TV (UN40EH5300FXZC)
Version UD03

thanks
Tildy


----------



## cwwozniak

Tildy said:


> No wonder I couldn't find anything on it. That is the only number showing in the manual and instructions


You're not the only one to think that BN68-04027A-03 was the TV's model number. I cam across a number of Google results for people looking for assistance or a manual for that model number TV.

I was able to find a user manual download for the UN40EH5300FXZC on the Samsung web site.It was a PDF file for a 670 some page document. After the table of contents, it turned into pages of very large text and without a single drawing for setting up the any part of the TV. I did not find any mention of any kind of analog audio outputs, other than a mention of a headphone jack on some versions of the TV. An optical digital audio output is mentioned. I am starting to wonder if that is the jack you are trying to plug into. I believe it has a similar internal diameter as a typical mini stereo plug used with computer speakers.

Don't know how much further assistance I can give you without finding any decent information for that model TV.


----------



## Tildy

cwwozniak said:


> You're not the only one to think that BN68-04027A-03 was the TV's model number. I cam across a number of Google results for people looking for assistance or a manual for that model number TV.
> 
> Don't know how much further assistance I can give you without finding any decent information for that model TV.


I do thank you for doing that. The manual I have does not even show the back panel on my model but I did find in a search with the proper model number this pic which looks like mine so you can see that I do have indeed an audio output....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v18/mizmo/TVbackpanel_zpse32ed6cb.gif

I bought my TV at Costco but no on there was able to help. Went to Future Shop and Bestbuy ( said I purchased there) with the same story and not one salesperson could give me an answer so will have to do without the plugins for now.

If I find solution I will post it.

Thanks again
Tildy


----------



## cwwozniak

Does Costco have the same TV running as a demo unit? Maybe they would allow you to test a pair of headphones in that TV's jack. If the plug goes in much easier, then maybe your TV's jack is defective.


----------



## Tildy

cwwozniak said:


> Does Costco have the same TV running as a demo unit? Maybe they would allow you to test a pair of headphones in that TV's jack. If the plug goes in much easier, then maybe your TV's jack is defective.


What a good idea !! :up: I will go there tomorrow and hopefully they will let me try out......will report back

Tildy


----------



## cwwozniak

Wish you the best of luck. Maybe bring your ear buds instead of using any headset they may have.


----------



## Tildy

follow up....took ear buds in to Costco and salesman assured me that the audio out was for such a thing but I insisted he try it on the display Samsung like mine. He did get the plug in but really had to push hard. 

According to him there is a lot of plastic in there where there used to be metal and it really was not a good idea to plug and unplug too often However he did guarantee that if I broke anything while trying to get plugged in to mine that I could indeed bring the TV back.

So, I did that with my speakers and wow what a sharp snap. I was sure I had beggared it up but the sound came from speakers just fine and I can connect my ear buds to them. However what I did find is that when I set sound to external speakers the remote controls' volume do not work . If I set to TV speakers I get sound from speakers and from TV though it is somewhat lower and all remotes work. So now, I guess if I want to use ear buds I have to get some with volume slider or get speakers with remote control. Does all this make sense ????

.....O Wot Fun.....


Cheers
Tildy


----------



## cwwozniak

Glad to hear that you had a successful trip to Costco and got audio out of your TV set.

Although I doubt it, there may be an option in your TV's setup menus to allow controlling the output jack volume with the built-in speakers turned off. I suspect that Samsung figured that people would only be using such a rear jack with some type of home theater system that had its own volume control, and had the rear jack run at full volume when the internal speakers were muted.

To save wear and tear on the TV's jack, you might want to consider plugging in a simple headphone Y-splitter cable and leaving it plugged in. The speakers would plug into one output and the ear buds into the other output.

There are some computer speakers that have wireless remote controls. Here is a link to a fairly recent page with links to reviews of three such products (This is not a recommendation or endorsement by myself or this web site of many particular product, manufacturer,or seller.):
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2410691,00.asp

There are all kinds of inline headset volume controls on the market, selling for $15 or less, that you could add to your existing ear buds. I suspect that over time, the cheaper ones might get a bit noisy while changing the volume.


----------



## Tildy

cwwozniak said:


> Glad to hear that you had a successful trip to Costco and got audio out of your TV set.
> 
> Although I doubt it, there may be an option in your TV's setup menus to allow controlling the output jack volume with the built-in speakers turned off. I suspect that Samsung figured that people would only be using such a rear jack with some type of home theater system that had its own volume control, and had the rear jack run at full volume when the internal speakers were muted.


I have been through all of the audio and sound settings on all remotes and always have to come back to the same setting. The TV speaker just doesn't mute. I am happy enough that I got plugged in and I am not too keen about unplugging. It just means that I have to revert to TV speakers in order to get volume control on remote and have sound from both TV and speakers. When using DVD player I will just have to get up off my toosh and adjust on speakers until I get some new ear buds or speakers with a volume control.

By the way another thing with this Smart TV. Since I am not on the wireless network seems I have to plug in a network cable to set up a connection. Now I cannot do that unless I unplug the DVR from my cable company. I will have to phone them and see if there is a splitter or whatever for that.

Thanks again for help and info
Tildy


----------



## cwwozniak

You're welcome.


----------

